# What to feed calves



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have 3 calves about 1 1/2yrs old corralled to prep for the freezer, below is a link to my local CPC feed mixer, this is the only place to purchase bulk feed so I'm limited to what they offer.
I will be bucket feeding them and they have free choice hay, what mixture would be a good mix to add weight over the next 6 - 8 months, they weigh around 500lbs now..



Beef Cattle Feeds



Thanks, Chris


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

They are 18 months and 500 lbs? What have they been fed thus far? That is pretty low weight for that age. What kind of cattle?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

500#s @ 18 months of age must be from 1 of of the miniature types I see frequently advertised on local Craigslist


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm guessing at the weight.... they have been on grass and hay, some 16% from cpc..


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Angus mix . 1 is 18mos, other is 13mos.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Photo's can be deceiving but I'll bet those 2 black beauty's weight more than 500#s each by a few 100#s


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Unless you have been short of grass the 18 month old one should have his bones built. Time he is on the 16 % supreme. They look near the same size in pictures so I would feed both the same if you want to butcher them at the same time. If you want hold the younger one back for latter use one of grow 14% feeds.


Start them slow on the grain, a big coffee can a day for a week then add bit more every few days.

I have 2 penned need to get ton of grain mix and get started myself.


----------



## anandsahil (Jul 8, 2021)

As per my opinion Calves are adapted to grass; so long stem hay for the first 3-7 days is a normal recommendation. Calves usually prefer a dry grain mix at first, but will quickly adapt to high moisture feeds, including corn silage over a 1-2 week period .


----------

